# DIY external speaker for foxpro



## Benbibler

Has any one came up with a home made external speaker that will work with a foxpro? I made a home made e caller using varmint al's website instructions and my iPod. I was wondering about using an additional external 9volt amplifier and outdoor speaker. Looking to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## youngdon

My spitfire has a jack for an external speaker. I have a TOA that is plug and play.


----------



## Benbibler

What is a toa? And yes I was wanting to know if I could hook up an amplifier in-line to the speaker. Radio shack has all the components. I am just concerned about damage to my fox pro.


----------



## youngdon

TOA is a brand of speaker. Just make sure that the ohms match on your caller and speaker. I believe the foxpro amp works on the external jack... I may be wrong.


----------



## Benbibler

Thanks yd


----------



## youngdon

Foxpro would tell you if the amp works with an external if you call them. I'll look for that guys contact info if you are interested.


----------



## Benbibler

Cool thanks a lot.


----------



## youngdon

martin nason
126 beech mill rd
weare NH 03281

I don't have a phone # for him although he may be listed... the speaker was really cheap( he had 2 models) It did not have the male plug on the end of the wire though. I just went to radio shack a 2 pack was about $3 and soldered it on.


----------



## Benbibler

Thanks


----------



## youngdon

If you get a hold of him tell him to post here.....


----------



## Benbibler

youngdon said:


> If you get a hold of him tell him to post here.....


I will. Thanks again.


----------

